# Rally Questions



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

As some of you know that next weekend Maddie and I are trailing in some Rally. We are for sure going to the Regional Specialty show and we are the only dog in our class!! YAY! Lol...I kind of figured that it would turn out that way! LOL!

Anywho, before I forget, I have some idiotic questions for you all. Ok...so in Obedience the judge always asks if you are ready. Then you say yes or no, and then they will end up saying "forward!". My question is...in Rally they ask you if you are ready...you say yes or no, but do they say forward?? Because I'm trying really hard to recall at the Fun Match if she did say forward or not. I'm always used to hearing that!

Also, on the Honor...when can you return to your dog? And when do you leave your dog? Because I got "told" to go to the end of my leash twice and I thought you had to do that when the other team started going through the course, or the time offically started. And since there is only 1 dog before us...how do they manage to do the honor then??

Thanks I hope these arent too stupid of questions!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

So I'm still a novice, but yes, the judge does say forward.

On the honor, I stewarded once and the judge said during the briefing that if they could see the dog on course cross the finish line out of the corner of their eye, they could return to their dog, otherwise she'd tell them. So I'm assuming the judge will instruct in the briefing or you can ask.

Good luck!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> My question is...in Rally they ask you if you are ready...you say yes or no, but do they say forward?? Because I'm trying really hard to recall at the Fun Match if she did say forward or not. I'm always used to hearing that!
> 
> Also, on the Honor...when can you return to your dog? And when do you leave your dog? Because I got "told" to go to the end of my leash twice and I thought you had to do that when the other team started going through the course, or the time offically started. And since there is only 1 dog before us...how do they manage to do the honor then??


Judge says: Are you ready? 
You say: Yes (or no)
Judge says: Forward (which starts the clock).

For the honor: You stay next to your dog until the judge has said "forward" to the other team, then you leave the dog in whatever honor position and go out the 6' (and remember the 6' leash). You'll have to pay attention because no one will tell you to move into position 

You return to your dog when the judge tells you to. S/He should be watching the previous team cross the finish line then turn to you and say "exercise finished".

Since you are the only dog in the class the judge has two options - either get an "honor dog" to honor while you run (and then run while you honor) or s/he can combine the classes and you'll end up honoring or being honored (both) by the B class....

Erica


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> As some of you know that next weekend Maddie and I are trailing in some Rally. We are for sure going to the Regional Specialty show and we are the only dog in our class!! YAY! Lol...I kind of figured that it would turn out that way! LOL!
> 
> Anywho, before I forget, I have some idiotic questions for you all. Ok...so in Obedience the judge always asks if you are ready. Then you say yes or no, and then they will end up saying "forward!". My question is...in Rally they ask you if you are ready...you say yes or no, but do they say forward?? Because I'm trying really hard to recall at the Fun Match if she did say forward or not. I'm always used to hearing that!
> 
> ...


There are really no stupid questions when it comes to dog showing! God, I can think of so many maybe embarrassing ones I've asked people, but it's better to be safe than sorry.

In Rally, before you begin the judge asks "Are you ready?" After you say yes, the judge says "Forward" and gives no other verbal command.

On the honor: You assume the position that the judge told you in the briefing as soon as you get back in the ring. When you hear the judge tell the other exhibitor "Forward" you tell your dog stay and walk out. You can talk to your dog and give multiple signals the whole time if you need to. As soon as the working dog passes the finish sign, you return to your dog and leave the ring with no further instruction from the judge!

Since you are the only dog, their will be a "courtesy" dog. That means that a dog that is not showing will do the honor while you work and you will dog the honor after you work while the courtesy dog works.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok guys thanks for all your help! I have a clear understanding of it now!

I remember when we were just starting out and it was our second trial in Novice. I was sitting like at sign number 2 for like 3 seconds...or more...waiting for the judge to say forward! Then it clicked in my head that I needed to GOOOOO!!! hahahaha...ahh, the joys of being a stupid handler!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Ok guys thanks for all your help! I have a clear understanding of it now!
> 
> I remember when we were just starting out and it was our second trial in Novice. I was sitting like at sign number 2 for like 3 seconds...or more...waiting for the judge to say forward! Then it clicked in my head that I needed to GOOOOO!!! hahahaha...ahh, the joys of being a stupid handler!


Haha we've all had embarrassing moments... and we're likely to have many many more!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> Haha we've all had embarrassing moments... and we're likely to have many many more!


 
Haha, you got that one right! Like throwing the dumbbell high in the air and only landing 5 feet away from you...hahaha!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Haha, you got that one right! Like throwing the dumbbell high in the air and only landing 5 feet away from you...hahaha!



Haha. Oh, I have to tell you a good story.

My friend who shows a Golden (Benden lines) has the worst trouble throwing a dumbbell. She always seems to get it to go outside the ring. One show, she kept throwing it and it always landed outside the ring. The judge kept having to go get her dumbbell. They probably did this about 4-5 times before the judge just took her dumbbell and threw it for her!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> Haha. Oh, I have to tell you a good story.
> 
> My friend who shows a Golden (Benden lines) has the worst trouble throwing a dumbbell. She always seems to get it to go outside the ring. One show, she kept throwing it and it always landed outside the ring. The judge kept having to go get her dumbbell. They probably did this about 4-5 times before the judge just took her dumbbell and threw it for her!


 
Haha...that is a good story! Did the judget get mad??? I think most laugh about it! Our mentor, who has RA, and it was just at one of the times where it first started hitting her, she was at a show and had to throw the dumbbell like 3 times and one time it almost hit the judge! The judge was a little old lady, and used her clipboard as protection!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Fun when you throw it and it goes over your own head, behind you! I have a friend who does that!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Fun when you throw it and it goes over your own head, behind you! I have a friend who does that!


 
I'm beginning to think that there should be special seminars on how to throw a dumbbell!!! haha!:doh:


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you guys talking about throwing a dumbell in rally? We don't do that at any class (Rn-RE) in Canada! Is there a sign for it in the states or are you talking about obedience?
Just curious!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Haha...that is a good story! Did the judget get mad??? I think most laugh about it! Our mentor, who has RA, and it was just at one of the times where it first started hitting her, she was at a show and had to throw the dumbbell like 3 times and one time it almost hit the judge! The judge was a little old lady, and used her clipboard as protection!


Nope. I think the judge was laughing pretty hard though...:

LOL. I'm telling you, dog showing is dangerous haha!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Are you guys talking about throwing a dumbell in rally? We don't do that at any class (Rn-RE) in Canada! Is there a sign for it in the states or are you talking about obedience?
> Just curious!!


Oh no! Sorry about the confusion! :doh: We were talking about obedience!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I'm beginning to think that there should be special seminars on how to throw a dumbbell!!! haha!:doh:


Haha. Perhaps!

I will say, however, that it is immensly helpful to include throwing the dumbbell as part of your training. No dog, just you throwing it. I set up a hula hoop in the ideal area and practice tossing the dumbbell so that it lands in the hoop. There's a fine art to it, really. It's not just as simple as aiming for the hoop; you have to take into consideration how the dumbbell will bounce once it lands, etc. I'm really working on that right now. I'd like to get a consistant throw to make my dog's job easier in the ring.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Haha. Perhaps!
> 
> I will say, however, that it is immensly helpful to include throwing the dumbbell as part of your training. No dog, just you throwing it. I set up a hula hoop in the ideal area and practice tossing the dumbbell so that it lands in the hoop. There's a fine art to it, really. It's not just as simple as aiming for the hoop; you have to take into consideration how the dumbbell will bounce once it lands, etc. I'm really working on that right now. I'd like to get a consistant throw to make my dog's job easier in the ring.


Oh, we've done that exact exercise in my past classes. Depending on the type of mats you are on, the dumbbell might bounce alot, roll, or hardly move at all. My club mats make the dumbbells bounce alot. You can have it land 3/4 of the way across the ring and it can bounce and hit the back wall. At my last UKC trial that Layla got her U-CDX at, the dumbbell just landed and didn't move.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Haha. Perhaps!
> 
> I will say, however, that it is immensly helpful to include throwing the dumbbell as part of your training. No dog, just you throwing it. I set up a hula hoop in the ideal area and practice tossing the dumbbell so that it lands in the hoop. There's a fine art to it, really. It's not just as simple as aiming for the hoop; you have to take into consideration how the dumbbell will bounce once it lands, etc. I'm really working on that right now. I'd like to get a consistant throw to make my dog's job easier in the ring.


 
Yeah I know what you mean! It has to be precise otherwise it can go under the gates a lot and the judge will just have you keep on throwing it until it doesn't hit the gates. Then again it can be wayyy off, and then the dog forgets to hit the jump, even with intense training on to REMEMBER to hit it on the way back.


----------

